
Consistency Models (2018) - archagon
https://jepsen.io/consistency
======
oplav
I remember reading Doug Terry's "Replicated Data Consistency Explained Through
Baseball" in my distributed systems undergrad course which helped me
understand some of the models a little better.

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/ConsistencyAndBaseballReport.pdf)

------
lsofzz
For any tool authors, jepsen is invaluable piece <3.

A lot of software in the messaging/storage space has undergone jepsen test and
I for one am grateful to Jepsen's author Kyle Kingsbury for his incredible
work in setting their expectations correct.

------
atomicone
Thanks for sharing. Its a shame this wasn't upvoted enough to be on the
frontpage for a longer time. I'm glad I read this.

------
morninglight
A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds . . .

[https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/353571-a-foolish-
consistenc...](https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/353571-a-foolish-consistency-
is-the-hobgoblin-of-little-minds-adored)

.

~~~
lsofzz
> A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds . . .

Didn't quite get the connection here. Care to elaborate? :)

~~~
TuringTest
In the context of comp-sci, I'd say it applies to requiring a Strict
Serializable consistency model merely because it's easier to reason about it,
even if some other model would be a better fit to the problem at hand.

Double plus if you use that model because you don't know of the existence of
the others.

